# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Piedrahita en el hormiguero 26 de abril... fallo?

## gusja

Hola a todos,

habéis visto a Luis Piedrahita en El Hormiguero hoy :Confused:  No tengo ni idea de numismagia, pero... me parece que se ha visto más de lo que se debería y que ha intentado solucionarlo sin conseguirlo.

Toda mi familia me ha mirado como diciendo: ESO no tenía que haber pasado,no :Confused:  Yo les he dicho que no sabía a lo que se referían.

El caso es que me he acordado de unos mensajes en los que se hablaba de que la exigencia de un juego semanal le llevaba a hacer juegos que tiene menos preparados... puede ser esto un ejemplo?

----------


## SERX

A mi, mi padre tambien me miro raro incluso dijo aaaaa... algo raro a pasado...

----------


## tofu

Hola gusja.

Yo tampoco tengo mucha idea de numismagia, pero lo de ayer fué algo que lamentablemente le sucede cada día más a Piedrahita.
Estaba hablando por teléfono y no estaba prestando mucha atención al juego, pero llegué a ver como "recogía algo" de la mesa y mi mujer empezó a darme codazos y me dijo: ¿Lo has visto? se ha dejado algo encima de la mesa.

Me gusta mucho la manera de actuar que tiene Piedrahita, pero últimamente comete demasiados errores, ¿se le acaban los recursos, no tiene tiempo para preparar los juegos? lo hemos debatido en algún post y la verdad que no le está favoreciendo aparecer tanto en televisión.

En mi humilde opinión una lástima.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No vi el vídeo y no lo encuentro por youtube y en su blog no lo nombra... si lo véis por favor subidlo, me gustaría verlo.

PD: Una pena si fue un error de verdad, pero bueno, ánimo a Luis.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo solo he encontrado esto:

http://blog.cuatro.com/el-hormiguero...rio-casas.html

----------


## Tracer

Pero... pero.... es normal que esta hombre explique estas cosas delante de la camara :Confused: ?

----------


## pableton

Habría que empezar por cortarle el flequillo como primer aviso.

----------


## tofu

> Yo solo he encontrado esto:
> 
> http://blog.cuatro.com/el-hormiguero...rio-casas.html


 
Ese es el primer juego que hace, en el siguiente es cuando comete el error.
A mi también me gustaría volverlo a ver, si alguien lo encuentra y lo puede poner...

----------


## Dummie

> Pero... pero.... es normal que esta hombre explique estas cosas delante de la camara?


Pues en mi opinión no es normal. Este juego que revela, aunque sencillo, es una pasada. Otro más fusilado.

----------


## Tracer

OMG Piedrahita es el mago enmascarado español.....

----------


## Shockwave Magic

Bueno aqui os dejo el juego no revelado de Luis 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGZ9z...yg&feature=sub

----------


## Tremendo

andaa pues es verdad pero no creo que eso sea por no tenerlo practicado,es un fallo que le puede ocurrir a cualquiera y si que es verdad que ultimamente tiene algun que otro fallo pero aun asi sigue siendo un gran mago
Recordad que todos tenemos fallos

----------


## alvarovilla

Con lo cagueta que yo soy y viendo estos videos no me atrevo a presentar magia en mi vida  :117: . No creo que haya sido fala de preparación, pues ha estado todo estupendo excepto ese último detalle.

----------


## pableton

Sí, es estupendo, pero es una pena que se la juegue así. Y eso de que desvele efectos tan chulos hace que para mí pierda un punto cada día que lo veo.

Yo lo tenía en un "9 y medio". A este paso va a acabar en un "menos 3 con 5"

De todas formas ya está todo dicho en hilos anteriores. Me repito más que una cebolla mágica.

----------


## Némesis

Va, no nos pasemos...

Quien no la haya cagado nunca ante el público que tire la primera piedra.

----------


## averroes

Me parece una barbaridad que explique juegos como el de la carta y el agujero.
¿Quién no ha hecho la carta wudú, con resultados increíbles? Por muy chorra que pueda parecer un juego, hay gente que se ilusiona con él.
Tarjeta amarilla para el Piedrahita.

----------


## SERX

Yo tambien pienso que se la juega demasiado, aunque sin duda, uno de los mejores magos con monedas, y "cosas pequeñas" del mundo...

A vezes si que explica algun juego chulo , pero la verdad es que no lo podemos tachar de mago enmascarado español... eso es pasarse...

Espero que el proximo dia nos sorprenda, seguro que lo ara, suerte Piedrahita!!!

----------


## pableton

Némesis, el fallo es lo de menos. Le podía haber pasado a casi cualquier mago. Me j*de mucho más lo de la carta y el agujero. Y sí, se está ganando el título del mago engafapastado.

----------


## gusja

> se está ganando el título del mago engafapastado.


+1 para Pabletón!!!!!!!

----------


## Inherent

> Va, no nos pasemos...
> 
> Quien no la haya cagado nunca ante el público que tire la primera piedra.


Y si algún espabilado tira ahora una piedra.... seguramente será porque ha saltado al ruedo pocas veces :-)

Me dió un poco de repelús cuando lo vi en directo y pasó el acontecimiento desafortunado X, pero creo que es muy interesante ver qué pasa cuando le ocurre a un mago con tablas y ver qué salidas le da al tema. Hay veces que la cruda realidad aparece, has tenido un fallo y .... mutis por el foro con la mayor discreción posible. Al menos ha tenido suerte y le ha pasado cuando ya había acabado todo.

----------


## Inherent

Por cierto, nadie comenta el pedazo de hachazo que le dió a la pobre chica... "no conviertas en virtudes mías las carencias tuyas". Joer, menos mal que ella no se lo tomó a mal....

----------


## Magnano

Yo me he reido mucho con ese comentario, y se ve claramente como el chico se lo hace notar a ella cuando Piedrahita se lo suelta. Un ¡Zas! En toda la boca.

----------


## M.David

Al margen de la magia, me he reído bastante cuando le dice que muerda la moneda...
En cuanto al juego no lo pude ver en directo con gente a mi alrededor, pero tampoco es un fallo que todo el mundo es capaz de ver sin poder darle al "replay"

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ultimamente da miedo ser mago entre magos... los dos posts de esta sección "Grandes magos y fallos" y "Piedrahita en el hormiguero fallo?".

Madre mía...

----------


## FranzMagic

Con respecto a lo del fallo no creo que haya que darle mas importancia porque es algo humano y piedrahita es un Dios, pero lo de revelar juegos... y encima si la espectadora lo desea... un -2 y tarjeta naranja, así esta el público siempre como está con respecto a la magia, cada vez hay mas aficionados a la magia, y menos espectadores profanos que quieran verla... si la cosa sigue así, en un futuro la magia será exclusivamente para magos...

----------


## PercuSS

Luisjolmedo, quizás si te metes en cuatro, luego el hormiguero, programas completos,y buscas el dicho programa, sale el actor este de los hombres de paco (aitor) y la de la que se avecina... yo lo vi ahí ( por cierto, un marrón gordo si, pero se le ve)
Salu2 Amigos!

----------


## artoillo

Son los problemas del directo y de una mala noche, lo peor es que revele juegos que aún dan mucho juego (valga la redundancia), de todos modos Luis me parece un gran mago, ahora estoy repasando algunos programas de Nada x aqui, y estan muy bien.

----------


## M.David

El otro día reveló el forzaje del 10 al 20...
Una cosa es hacer una tontería "para que la gente se aficione a la magia" y otra diferente es desvelar un principio que es muy util para muchos magos (entended por magos a todos los aficionados a la magia, cómo yo.)

----------


## Dummie

Sí, a mi me molestó sobremanera que desvelase este fzj, ya que lo suelo emplear en un juego que hago para amigos en sus cumpleaños. Tendré que variar el método, que ya sé que no es complicado, pero a mi me venía a huevo el fzj del 10 al 20 ya que antes del juego en cuestión hacía una cosa con números.
Como alguien decía por ahí, es el enmascarado español.

----------


## Iban

Lo sabemos, pero dejémoslo estar. Estoy seguro de que a Piedrahita le llegan noticias de nuestro malestar por lo que está haciendo. Si a pesar de todo sigue con ello, será porque no tenemos razón, o porque no le importa.

O dicho de otra manera: seguir haciendo sangre no tiene mucho sentido. Yo en su día me agarré un rebote de mil pares de calzones con Mag Lari por revelar el juego de los plátanos en Buenafuente (bien es cierto que el hilo donde lo discutimos sirvió para sacar a la luz un montón de opiniones) y al final volvemos siempre al mismo punto de partida.

Luis está emperrado en revelar un secreto en cada programa. Si sus amigos, su círculo próximo (todos ellos primeras espadas de la magia en España) no le dicen nada (que son quienes tendrían autoridad para reprocharle su actitud), de poco sirven nuestros pataleos.

Estoy frontalmente en contra de lo que hace, y por ese camino no se está ganando mis simpatías ni la de muchos otros, pero... como es lo que hay, hablemos de sus juegos no revelados, y corramos un (es)tupido velo sobre los revelados.

Pero qué rabia me da...

----------


## queco

> Lo sabemos, pero dejémoslo estar. Estoy seguro de que a Piedrahita le llegan noticias de nuestro malestar por lo que está haciendo. Si a pesar de todo sigue con ello, será porque no tenemos razón, o porque no le importa.
> 
> O dicho de otra manera: seguir haciendo sangre no tiene mucho sentido. Yo en su día me agarré un rebote de mil pares de calzones con Mag Lari por revelar el juego de los plátanos en Buenafuente (bien es cierto que el hilo donde lo discutimos sirvió para sacar a la luz un montón de opiniones) y al final volvemos siempre al mismo punto de partida.
> 
> Luis está emperrado en revelar un secreto en cada programa. Si sus amigos, su círculo próximo (todos ellos primeras espadas de la magia en España) no le dicen nada (que son quienes tendrían autoridad para reprocharle su actitud), de poco sirven nuestros pataleos.
> 
> Estoy frontalmente en contra de lo que hace, y por ese camino no se está ganando mis simpatías ni la de muchos otros, pero... como es lo que hay, hablemos de sus juegos no revelados, y corramos un (es)tupido velo sobre los revelados.
> 
> Pero qué rabia me da...



Ya, pero con las mismas igual me da a mi por revelar sus juegos no revelados. Seguro que encuentro algún foro en el que estén interesados en el "como se hace" y así, consigo ser el más popular de la clase...

Además, revelar un forzaje no sólo supone revelar un método, sino descubrir que eso se puede hacer.









No, no voy a revelar nada

----------


## Iban

Estoy de acuerdo.

Pero... ¿no lo hemos dicho ya todos, y varias veces? Seguir repitiéndolo carece de sentido. En su blog puedes ponerte en contacto con él. No sería mala idea que le dieses tu opinión al respecto, y que le invites a acercarse por el foro para explicarnos el porqué de la revelación. Puede que incluso aprendamos, y mucho.

¿Te imaginas que acepta y viene?

----------


## Inherent

> (....) que le invites a acercarse por el foro para explicarnos el porqué de la revelación. (....)


Ojo, a través de su blog no sé si es la mejor idea, dado que está lleno de chinchaplastas, profanos y no profanos, dando la lata todos los días con lo que han visto y han dejado de ver. Como se vengan todos para acá nos podemos ir preparando... :-)

Lo malo es que no deja un triste email tampoco para poder contactar de manera privada!

----------


## t.barrie

A mi me da que Luís si nos lee. Que está registrado pero no quiere intervenir, estaría bien que lo hiciese porque posiblemente nos aclararía muchas cosas, y seguramente acabaríamos aprendiendo bastante, como dice Iban.

----------


## Iban

Luis tiene buenos amigos que son usuarios asiduos de foro. No metamos presión que si quiere venir, vendrá, y si no, pues no. Imagino que la perspectiva de venir y que te esperen con un palo, no es el mejor reclamo.

(Rubiales, que te veo...) : - )

----------


## t.barrie

No era por meter presión :Smile1: . Comentaba esto porque se estaba planteando la opción de contactar con el por email,o a través de su blog... Solo decía que en mi opinión, no solo está al corriente de lo que se comenta aquí por amigos suyos, sinó que el mismo puede que nos lea, y no le apetece participar (y es comprensible).

*No creo que se le recibiera con un palo¿no?, la mayoría nos alegraríamos de verlo por aquí.*

----------


## rubiales

¿Pero de verdad creéis que Luís debe dar explicaciones de algo? ¿De verdad creéis que hace tanto mal a la magia? Si hay algo que hace mal a la magia son esos videos que podemos ver en Youtube con más de 2.000.000 millones de visitas, como los del Magic Urzay, es más, incluso más mal que estos videos, hacen los millones de videos de Youtuberos realizando despropositos. Si Juan Tamariz, saliera en la Tele explicando como hacer un juego en condiciones, con sus miradas, psicologias, pausas, expresiones, etc...sería mil veces mejor para la magia, pues al menos así verían la cantidad de detalles y el estudio serio que lleva un juego de magia detras.

Luís sale en la tele, explica un juego (que además en la mayoría de las veces es propio) y luego hace otro desarmante, la gente ve, que la magia buena (La inexplicable) es mucho más que aquel estúpido juego de la caníca pegada en la tarjeta de crédito o la saliba que las mantenía juntas. Ve que hay juegos y juegos, que no todo es lo mismo en la magia. La gente ve y compara un juego "borras" justo seguido de un juego Magistral.

A ver, Luís explica que para que una moneda pase de una mano a la otra, necesitas una serie de poleas y unos mecanismos tremendisimos bajo la mesa y luego te hace un monedas de mano a mano en el centro de la mesa, sin casi cerrar las manos y con cuatro monedas ¡Coño! ¡Esto es magia!...no la tontería aquella de las poleas, que seguro será lo que hace el bobo de mi primo que se crée mago, los truquitos estos tontos ¡A ver si un día me hace uno bueno! Vamos es que ya me imagino a un tipo diciendo esto sobre su primo el "mago" o su amigo..etc...(que de estos "magos"hay miles)

Lo que tenemos que hacer es dejarnos de marujeos y de critiqueos y apoyar a esos magos que se pegan una verdadera paliza de currar durante semanas y semanas, años y años para que tengamos magia en las televisiónes, teatros y nos llamen cada vez más de Salas de Fiestas, Pub y Comuniones ¿Es que nadie a notado que desde el NadaxAquí o el Shalakabula o los programas de Luís, nos reclaman en más sitios a los magos?

Eso se consigue por que cuatro magos estan ahí, en el candelero, luchando contra las Esteban, las Campanarios y los Tsunamis ¿Y nosotros que hacemos? ¡A la hoguera!...¿Que porqué?...Pues no lo se la verdad...a ver si alguién me lo explica por que yo, no veo el mal por ningún sitio.

----------


## SERX

Grande Rubiales ! ! !

----------


## Iban

Ay, ay, que el término "explicaciones" tiene muchas maneras de entenderlo.

"El capitán llamó al cabo y le pidió explicaciones de porqué había abandonado la trinchera".

"Pedro aprobó el examen de matemáticas gracias a las explicaciones de su hermana".

Al segundo ejemplo es al que yo me refería, Rubiales.

Es evidente que no entendemos la necesidad de revelar ciertos secretos en la tele, aunque puedan considerarse sencillos. Es probable que no hagan daño, pero algunos, quizás por ignorantes, o quizás por intransigentes, no terminamos de aceptarlo. Y para no hablar por boca de otros, voy a pasar a primera persona.

Creo que haría el mismo servicio a la difusión de la magia si se evitase la primera fase del juego revelado. O si ésta fuese sutituida por un problema de ingenio, como los que comentaba Marko en su día, o como los que aparecen en los DVDs de Figueiredo. De alguna manera, es dar algo al espectador, a cambio de luego dejarle "roto" con el segundo efecto. ¿No hay mejores vías para potenciar el segundo clímax?

La verdad es que nunca he preguntado a los que me rodean, a los no-magos, qué opinan de esto de Luis; igual lo hago, y a ver por dónde van los tiros.

Juan Luis, lo de que Luis se pasase por aquí (es una lástima que no tengamos esa suerte), ni de lejos es un "ven a rendir cuentas". De acuerdo, o en desacuerdo, discutir (en el buen sentido de la palabra) es una de las mejores maneras de aprender (ahí tienes a Sócrates, y su método). Y Luis sería un buen maestro, pues nadie como él puede explicar mejor la razón de este primer efecto.

:-(

Me has hecho sentirme como un inquisidor.

¡Un abrazo!

Lástima al sensación que me está dando de que somos excesivamente intransigentes.

----------


## Dummie

Pues la razón (y esto está dicho por él, no me invento nada), es que "la gente se aficione a la magia".

----------


## mayico

Bueno pues... he preguntado a 4 personas.
Mi padre: (intentando evitar el lazo que tiene hacia la magia, osease, yo) Opina que sí le gusta que revele algo sencillo, ya que le mata la curiosidad, y luego puede intentar hacerlo a sus compañeros del trabajo. Luego le gusta también asombrarse y dice que Luis lo consigue con su segundo efecto.

Mi hermana 12 años: Le gusta ver magia, y le gusta saber los trucos, por lo tanto... el primer efecto le gusta y le gusta aprenderlo, y el segundo se queda loca y se retuerce por saberlo.

Mi hermano 26 años: Le gusta la magia, no quiere saber como se hace, pero entiende que alguien pueda gustarle y aprender de esta forma sus primeros juegos, personalmente dice que no le duele, ni jode, ni molesta especialmente que explique algo al principio, y que por supuesto, no tiene ni idea de los segundos efectos que hace.

Un amigo de mi hermano (ajeno totalmente a la magia): Le gusta ver magia, que revele o no algo... se la pela... un pelín jeje, y bueno que le da igual que revele o no revele, le da igual el primer efecto y dice que de esta forma alguien puede engancharse a la magia, ha intentado hacer alguno de esos trucos a sus compañeros de curro, el segundo efecto le mola, dice que se queda embobado, el primer efecto no le mata curiosidad.

Bueno... no sé si aporta algo al tema pero... estamos olvidando estas opiniones, es decir, la de personas agenas a la magia.

Por cierto, mi hermano y varios colegas suyos suelen ver el hormiguero, y... les hice un juego para comprovar su atención a la sección de Luis, les hice el fzj, y... nada, que fliparon con el juego que les realicé, por lo tanto, de 7 colegas... pon que cuatro no vieron el programa (por ejemplo) uno se diese cuenta y no lo dijese por respeto a mí, y otros dos... cuando ven las explicaciones, se les olvida al pasar una hora, ya que su atención a la explicación, es mas bien por curiosidad momentánea.

Lo dicho, estamos casi a salvo jejejeje.

----------


## Tracer

Pienso que a los profanos, pasado un tiempo se le olvida el juego y la explicacion del truco, somos nosotros que nos fijamos mas y que estamos pendientes de cualquier pase o habilidad, pero vamos yo le hago un juego a mi mujer (que pasa bastante del tema)y 6 meses despues le hago el mismo juego con otra presentacion o variacion y no se acuerda para nada del otro. (ahora lo de la carta y la moneda, es algo que puede resultar dificil de olvidar.)

----------


## Inherent

Rubiales, bajo mi humilde punto de vista buenísima y apasionada tu intervención, me quito el sombrero y enseño la calva, jeje.

Pero por favor, las primeras espadas (como bien os llamaba Iban el otro día) no os conforméis. No es justo que la magia esté relegada a un mísero espacio de 5 minutos en un programa (de una audiencia aceptable, eso sí) donde el presentador a veces tiene que truncar un poco  el efecto por falta de tiempo, metiendo prisa al mago. ¿Qué ha pasado con Nada x aqui? Si de verdad queréis luchar contra los jesulines y los paquirrines, el entretenimiento de calidad ya lo tenéis servido vosotros, lo que no sé es quién demonios puede presionar para que vuelvan este tipo de programas....

En cuanto a lo de luis, si su intervención es del estilo de  la tuya por favor queremos oirla, independientemente de su punto de vista.
Mi postura respecto a los trucos revelados ahora mismo es más bien indiferente, tendría más interés en que nos pudiera comentar acerca de esas veces en que el invitado se ha puesto chulo a la hora de elegir una carta o ha habido algún fallo que se ha visto. En plan de aprender algo porque a los aficionados es más probable que nos ocurra ese tipo de cosas, lo tenemos más a la orden del día ...

----------


## Nadir

Yo no tengo tan claro que sea beneficioso para la magia andar revelando secretos por televisión, por simples que estos sean. Y que conste que a veces con estos secretos simples se revela la existencia de principios fundamentales, como el forzaje.

Aquí se ha hablado mucho de si es perjudicial o no revelar juegos sencillos, porque luego éstos no pueden realizarse con la convicción de que el público no los conoce. 

Pero existe otra consecuencia de la que nadie ha hablado, y que yo suelo ver día a día por mi trabajo. Soy profesor de secundaria y asociado en la universidad. He visto como efectivamente el interés por la magia ha crecido en estos últimos años. Pero desde hace un tiempo (no mucho), llevo viendo un fenómeno que antes no veía: alumnos realizando juegos y luego... explicándolos. Y aquí entran juegos de todo tipo; monedas, triunfos con cartas, empalmes de cartas.

Revelar juegos en televisión puede tener como consecuencia (y de hecho la tiene) que algunos de los que ahora aprenden no entiendan la importancia de no revelar el secreto. ¿Cómo van a aprender la regla número uno de la magia, si no paran de ver a magos famosos en la televisión incumpliéndola? Y sí, ya sé que son juegos sencillos. Pero la incumplen.

----------


## Dummie

> Revelar juegos en televisión puede tener como consecuencia (y de hecho la tiene) que algunos de los que ahora aprenden no entiendan la importancia de no revelar el secreto. ¿Cómo van a aprender la regla número uno de la magia, si no paran de ver a magos famosos en la televisión incumpliéndola? Y sí, ya se que son juegos sencillos. Pero la incumplen.


Cuánta razón!!
Es como si la masificación llevara pareja una falta de respeto por el arte.

----------


## rubiales

> .......con estos secretos simples se revela la existencia de principios fundamentales, como el forzaje.


La gente ya conoce estos principios ¿Nunca ningún profano te hizo un juego con un forzaje? Yo los primeros juegos que vi, vinieron de un profano en una Peña Carnavalera de mi tierra, me hizo el palillo roto en el pañuelo, la desaparición de la moneda (enmangando) y el forzaje con cartas de una carta con la elección del mago (ese que pones una carta en la mesa y vas pidiendo que eliminen o elijan cosas hasta llevarles a la carta que tienes en el mostrador) Eran los juegos que sabía, era un profano, tendría 70 años y como el muchos otros me hacian juegos como el de las palitas con puntitos hechos con un boligrafo sobre un palillo de dientes, o el de pasar una carta por tu frente y gracias a la grasilla poder luego cortar por ella aunque la baraja se mezcle y se mezcle. ¡Con este he visto sorprender a Daortiz y Lenart Green a muchisima gente! ¡Y a mi me lo hizo un profano cuando yo tenía 12 años!

¡Ah! Esos mismos profanos se han hechado las manos a la cabeza al verme hacer 15 años despues mi rutina de navajas (Que va igual que lo de los palillos)  mis desapariciónes de monedas y mis forzajes cartomagicos.






> .......Pero desde hace un tiempo (no mucho), llevo viendo un fenómeno que antes no veía. Alumnos realizando juegos y luego... explicándolos. Y aquí entran juegos de todo tipo... monedas, triunfos con cartas, empalmes de cartas.


Claro y esto es culpa de Luís, no de Youtube...no, de Luís. Que se pasa los programas explicando triunfos, empalmes, etc... Pon a Luís delante de esos alumnos tuyos y te aseguro que volverá loco a todos ellos...es más, ponte tú, que eres aficionado y junto a tí, me sentaré yo ¡Y nos volverá locos a los dos! ¡Y saldremos con una sonrisa en los labios!....¿Porqué? Pues porque para hacer magia, y digo MAGIA , hacen falta algo más que conocer cuatro secretos, técnicas o juegos, hace falta mucho más, muchísimo más y eso...muchos, por mucho que sepan o ensayen, no lo conseguiran jamás.

----------


## Nadir

> La gente ya conoce estos principios ¿Nunca ningún profano te hizo un juego con un forzaje? Yo los primeros juegos que vi, vinieron de un profano en una Peña Carnavalera de mi tierra, me hizo el palillo roto en el pañuelo, la desaparición de la moneda (enmangando) y el forzaje con cartas de una carta con la elección del mago (ese que pones una carta en la mesa y vas pidiendo que eliminen o elijan cosas hasta llevarles a la carta que tienes en el mostrador


Bueno, yo no llamaría profano a alguien de esas características.








> Claro y esto es culpa de Luís, no de Youtube...no, de Luís. Que se pasa los programas explicando triunfos, empalmes, etc...


En parte es culpa de Luis, sí: los adolescentes, y no descubro nada nuevo, tienden a imitar a sus ídolos. Y aquí habría que preguntarse... ¿por qué la gente se dedica a colgar tutoriales en Youtube? ¿Exhibicionismo? Puede, pero estoy seguro de que además de algún exhibicionista no falta el que, de nuevo, quiere imitar a su ídolo, al que ha visto explicar un juego en la tele o en un DVD comercial.




> Pon a Luís delante de esos alumnos tuyos y te aseguro que volverá loco a todos ellos...es más, ponte tú, que eres aficionado y junto a tí, me sentaré yo ¡Y nos volverá locos a los dos! ¡Y saldremos con una sonrisa en los labios!....¿Porqué? Pues porque para hacer magia, y digo MAGIA , hacen falta algo más que conocer cuatro secretos, técnicas o juegos, hace falta mucho más, muchísimo más y eso...muchos, por mucho que sepan o ensayen, no lo conseguiran jamás.


Nada tiene esto que ver con lo que he estado comentando. Puedes hacer MAGIA y crear a la vez 'discípulos' destripadores de juegos.

P.D. Rubiales, independientemente de todo esto, la magia de Luis no me gusta. Lo digo por lo de la sonrisa... :-)

----------


## mayico

Nadir, pues que quieres que te diga, no creo que esto sea por Luis, ya que sus apariciones haciendo magia... son posteriores a los destripadores de youtube.
Muchisimos de los videos que se cuelgan explicando el secreto, son debidos a que no consiguen un climax en el expectador, una sorpresa algo que les diga... eres un buen mago, y entonces se dedican a explicar el secreto ya que al explicarlo, demuestra la inteligencia del juego, creando en el espectador la sensación y el comentario de... oye pues que ingenioso eres...

Esos videos, esos miiiiiiiiiiiiiiillones de videos son anteriores a Luis en el hormiguero, no me creo que haya incrementado por seguir a Luis, de hecho... hay muchíiiiiiiiiiisimos seguidores de Luis y no saben que es mago, ya que la mayoría de fama que tiene Luis es por monologuista no por mago, esto entre público profano.
Es desde nada x aquí, cuando se empezó a ver en tv a Luis Piedrahita como mago, y aunque me repita digo que esos videos explicativos ya existian en el yutubi este de la leche.

----------


## Nadir

Mayico, no he dicho que sea su culpa. Pero contribuye; con el mal ejemplo, haciendo lo que se dice que no hay que hacer. Y de nuevo me parece importante resaltar que no importa que lo que se revela sean juegos sencillos. Tales juegos pueden no parecerle sencillos al que empieza. Y si su ídolo destripa estos juegos en apariencia 'no sencillos' en la tele, ¿por qué no va a destripar él un empalme o un forzaje delante de sus amigos? 

Creo que con la regla de 'no revelar secretos' hay que predicar con el ejemplo, no tanto por el daño que se pueda causar por la revelación en sí, sino por lo que se transmite al que empieza: que guardar los secretos en magia tampoco es tan importante.

----------


## pableton

Mi novia, por propia voluntad, y no instigada vilmente por un servidor, ha escrito en el blog de Piedrahita lo siguiente:

Hola,
mi novio es mago aficionado. El otro día haciéndole un juego a un vecinito de 9 años, el niño de repente le dijo: “Esto sé como lo haces, en el hormiguero explican como se hacen todos los trucos…” Para ese niño creo que la magia no es más que un rompecabezas. Ya no tiene ese factor de misterio. Ese niño sólo busca dónde está el truco… Me gustaría saber por qué revelas secretos tan “mágicos” como xxxxxxx, por nombrar algo. Ya sé que eso vende pero yo que he sido GRAN FAN TUYA, de verdad, porque me parece que presentas muy bien los juegos y eres muy buen monologuista, estoy muy sorprendida. En el foro de magia en el que está mi chico están todos los magos muy muy preocupados. Una cosa es que alguién busque en youtube algo concreto para saber como se hace un juego y otra muy diferente, es que sin querer lo veas desvelado en un programa con tanta audiencia como es el hormiguero.
Esto caerá en saco roto??
Un saludo
11 / 05 / 2010 | 12:39 pm

A lo que hoy, Piedrahíta le ha respondido:

Escrito por -luis
Hola Sandrine:
Tu comentario no cae en saco roto, de verdad. Lo leo, lo valoro y le doy la importancia que creo que tiene. Hay muchos comentarios de vuelo gallinaceo y profundidad de charco en primavera en los que no me puedo meter cada día. Cuando quieras lo charlamos juntos. ¿Asistirás este año al congreso nacional?, será un placer quedar contigo o con tu novio y comentar el tema.

La verdad es que cada vez me siento más como un inquisidor (como decía Iban) y me va dando más pena esta historia. está claro que hay múltiples enfoques para esto, dos por lo menos.

Para mí, desverlar técnicas es malo, pero es cierto que no creo que le esté haciendo un daño tangible a la magia. Yo conozco a Luis del mundo del guión y la televisión y él me conoce a mí, coincidimos en la productora del club de la comedia. Me da un poco de vergüenza andar metiéndome con él cuando sé que nunca me acecaré a hacer magia ni medio parecido a lo que él consigue. Tanto si lee esto como si no, le pido disculpas.

Como SÍ que voy a ir a Coruña  :001 302: , intentaré hablarlo con él ahí.

No soy quién para pedirlo, pero yo iría cerrando este HILO VIRULENTO que yo mismo he instigado.

----------


## mayico

Nadir, gracias a que mi padre se saltó esa regla ahora... vivo/malvivo de esto. Gracias papá jeje.
Con esto te quiero decir, que yo soy un piltrafa pero... cuantos grandes magos han aprendido de alguien que se saltó esa regla??

No digo que haya que saltarse ahora el empalme y tal ni cosas así, pero... lo sencillo, lo magia borrás, está en todos los lugares, y creeme no morirá la magia porque salga Luis en la tv explicando cosas aveces imposibles de hacer, poleas...

incrementará las ganas de ver magia y como ha dicho Rubiales... no habeis notado un incremento de actuaciones??

----------


## Scorpio37

No me gusta que Luis Piedrahita se dedique a desvelar tecnicas o juegos mágicos...

Para que él, un buen mago, haga eso puede haber dos razones: 1) Quiere darselas de importante(de cuanto se,etc...) o 2)Quiere aficionar erroneamente a la gente a la magia, y digo erroneamente porque asi no se aficiona(aparte de que te cargas el secreto de algo que tu no has inventado).No me parece que la mejor manera de aficionar a alguien a la magia sea desvelando tecnicas porque la gente no se va a aficionar asi a la magia,sino que va a lograr que chavales se aprendan algun truco malo,lo hagan delante de sus amigos para hacerse los machotes y les pillen el truco(porque les falta preparacion).Yo creo que si uno quiere aficionarse a la magia,que vea magia y si les gusta se les indica estudiar tal o cual libro pero teniendo que guardar el secreto.

----------


## Nadir

borrado por repetición

----------


## mayico

Pabletón... jejejej queda con Luisssssss jejejeje. Vaya lujo, te dará una explicación en persona... jeje 
Fuera coñas, ahí me demuestra que no se va a poner a discutir si hace o no bien, ya que si lo hace, lo considera bien hecho.
Pero de dar una explicación a alguien que se las pide, prefiere hacerlo en persona ya que... por aquí serían letras y mas letras de las que estoy seguro, él recibe muchas con la critica, al igual que con la alabanza a su trabajo.

----------


## Nadir

Mayico, ¿de verdad te crees lo que estás diciendo? ¿De verdad no ves la diferencia entre revelar un secreto al público en general y revelar el secreto a una persona que tiene ganas de aprender? Sinceramente, no lo creo, así que no acabo de entender tu respuesta.



> Nadir, pues que quieres que te diga, no creo que esto sea por Luis, ya que sus apariciones haciendo magia... son posteriores a los destripadores de youtube.
> Es desde nada x aquí, cuando se empezó a ver en tv a Luis Piedrahita como mago, y aunque me repita digo que esos videos explicativos ya existian en el yutubi este de la leche.


También había magos destripa-juegos en TV mucho antes de que existiese youtube. Obviamente, lo dicho no era por Luis en concreto.

----------


## mayico

Nadir, pues... decirte que realmente si me creo lo que digo ya que de lo contrario, no lo diría. Esto no quita que puda estar o no equivocado pero... creer en lo que digo, si creo.

Con respecto a la pregunta de si veo la diferencia... si, claro que veo la diferencia, pero creo, que el espectador que no quiera aprender, como he puesto ejemplos, mi padre, hermano, hermana, sus amigos... pasarán de la explicación, de hecho si la atienden mientras la hace, al día siguiente dudo mucho que se acuerden, si se acuerdan e intenta hacerla, ya no son del grupo del público general, sino del grupo de los que intentan aprender.

Con esto quiero decirte, que la gente si no le interesa olvida lo que ha visto, si le interesa... lo mantendrá en la memoria, o incluso así a veces se les olvidará.

Un ejemplo, ¿cuantos de aquí me pueden decir el orden de cinco anuncios seguidos que hayan visto en tv la ultima vez que la vieron??

Yo personalmente he visto la tv antes de comer y no te puedo decir ni un solo anuncio de los que haya visto, puedo decirte anuncios que he visto y no estoy seguro de decirte como son exactamente, y no sé decirlo porque no me interesaba atender al anuncio aunque en el momento estuviese viendolo y no hice zapping.

Nadir, no sé si ya me entiendes lo que quiero decir, pero... sigo creyendo lo que digo.

----------


## Nadir

Mayico, creo que el malentendido viene de que no has leído bien mis mensajes.



> pasarán de la explicación, de hecho si la atienden mientras la hace, al día siguiente dudo mucho que se acuerden, si se acuerdan e intenta hacerla, ya no son del grupo del público general, sino del grupo de los que intentan aprender.
> 
> Con esto quiero decirte, que la gente si no le interesa olvida lo que ha visto, si le interesa... lo mantendrá en la memoria, o incluso así a veces se les olvidará.
> 
> Un ejemplo, ¿cuantos de aquí me pueden decir el orden de cinco anuncios seguidos que hayan visto en tv la ultima vez que la vieron??.


Ya he dicho que lo importante no es que se acuerden del funcionamiento del juego explicado. Lo importante es que se acuerdan (y estoy seguro de que se acuerdan) de que el juego fue explicado por un mago. Es decir, lo de que 'los magos no explican sus juegos al PÚBLICO' no es verdad. Así que, si yo me hago mago, ¿por qué no habría de explicarlos yo también? Es más, voy a imitar a mi ídolo, que revela secretos EN PÚBLICO. Se pierde la importancia del secreto.

Y todo esto encaja con lo que ACTUALMENTE veo de vez en cuando: alumnos haciendo juegos y explicando luego todas las técnicas. Una nueva generación de magos-tutoriales andantes. Y éstos no son tan antiguos como el Youtube.

----------


## mayico

Por mi parte ya te he dado mi opinión, no puedo discutirte mas ya que cada uno tenemos visiones diferentes, yo también tengo alumnos y pasan de la magia, y el que no pasa, y ha visto el programa, nunca ha dicho nada al respecto de revelar secretos pero vamos, el mundo es muy grande y lo que a unos les interesa a otros no.
Con respecto a imitar al ídolo... el día que se planteen hacer algo de magia en serio... al que le guste la magia de verdad... se dará cuenta de que revelando no ganan nada. Lógicamente revelar algo todos y digo otra vez TODOS, hemos revelado alguna vez, y quizá a esa/s personas ya ni les importa la magia, o quizá ni les importaba.

Bueno esto opino y que comenten varios que sino... se convierte en "nuestra" conversación y nadie sabe por donde coger el tema jejejeje.

Y... no cierren el hilo que esta interesante.

----------


## Iban

Tenía pendiente preguntar a "no magos" su opinión sobre esto del primer juego revelado. Porque igual estábamos teniendo una visión... "viciada" e interesada por ser nosotos (en mayor o menor medida) magos. Empecé a hacerlo y, a medida que iba recogiendo opiniones, me di cuenta de que estaba cometendo un error.

¿Es el espectador el que tiene que decidir lo que es bueno o no para la magia? Creo que no. Ellos no lo ven desde dentro, y no saben lo que implica la revelación de un secreto. En este tema, una de nuestras bazas es mantenerlos en la ignorancia. Y nada tiene que ver con esto lo de contar con la opinión del espectador a la hora de montar, mejorar, cambiar o retocar un espectáculo de magia, puesto que son ellos los que pagan, y son ellos los que tienen que recibir lo que quieren.

Respuestas como "mola eso de saber cómo se hacen los trucos para quitarte la curiosidad".

----------


## Scorpio37

Me ha encantado hoy el juego de Luis Piedrahita en el hormiguero!!Con esa presentacion del principio de Escrópulo! jejeje
Con juegos como esos me hace querer más la numismagia...

----------


## Mago Nico

no encuentro el video del fallo de piedrahita, se ve el que explica,¡ si alguien lo encontrara ke lo subiera

----------


## Mago Nico

la caga, creo que todos podemos tener fallos, pero no se puede permitir un mago profesional como piedrahita eso, estar ahí necesita mayor seriedad. Lo de la monedaa a traves de la carta no me ha gustado ke lo desvelara, es un juego ke impacta muxo a la gente

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Mago Nico, lo primero bienvenido al foro.

Lo segundo, respeta las normas del foro (escribir bien por ejemplo es una de ellas), no estamos en el msn ni en un mensaje de texto. (esto no soy yo el encargado de decirlo pero ahí queda).

Lo tercero, creo que eres un poco radical en tu mensaje(s). No creo que sea correcto que expongas de esa manera tu opinión en un foro que acabas de llegar. "La caga"? Bueno... ahí tienes 7 páginas más de hilo más otras pocas en las que se ha debatido la magia de Piedrahita en la tele. Has leido alguna de ellas? (Lo digo por el tema de aportar algo al hilo).

Alguien lo dijo por ahí, pero me gustó la frase, así que la plagio: "qué poco nos gusta a los magos ilusionarnos con la magia de otros magos". En definitiva, que no te fijes solo en lo malo, e intenta coger lo bueno para tu estudio personal y disfrute. (esto creo que es hasta sano).

Nada más, espero no te molesten estas obsevaciones.

Un saludillo

----------


## alexrodas

El año pasado en Alicante tuve la oportunidad de escuchar una conferencia de Piedrahíta, y la verdad es que se nota que es una persona que disfruta la magia, hablando de ella, haciéndola y viendo a otros. Si revela primero un efecto "tonto", pues será porque ve que es la mejor manera de satisfacer la curiosidad del público para luego darles un mazazo, o algo por el estilo. Pero dudo mucho que lo haga creyendo que puede perjudicar a los juegos que hacen otras personas.

Antes he de reconocer que era bastante radical en este tema (todavía lo sigo siendo un poco) y me dí cuenta de que no llevaba a ninguna parte. Como dice Erdnase de su libro, que ni transformará al jugador ocasional en profesional, ni volverá juicioso al loco, pues aquí es lo mismo: Ni estos programas, ni los vídeos de Youtube, van a hacer mago al que no lo es. Darán lugar a los truqueros que tantos conocemos, como uno que vi preparando la baraja para un juego dándose la vuelta en la silla, y cuando terminó nos dijo: "¡Bueno, ya estoy listo!"

Pero bueno, yo con personas así me río muchísimo, que también es bastante sano.

----------

